# Gastritis and supplements ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Can supplements such as mega vitamins or fish oil cause or exacerbate gastritis ?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know about gastritis, but fish oil (or even eating canned salmon, tuna, or sardines to get omega 3's) gives me chest pressure and reflux problems. Too bad. Fish oil is so good for us.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, Madge, it's good for you. I have been having some possible side effects from it. I know I tried once and ate a can of sardines, and paid for it that night, with severe stomach pain and reflux. I am trying the fish oil to see if I can tolerate it. If not, I will have to discontinue it, and try to get my omega from eating salmon when I can.


----------

